# Offset FB Intake valve.



## Jonathan Carlson (Jun 14, 2018)

Scenario: You added another log to the FB. For whatever reason, the temp runs away from you. Do any of you completely close the intake valve? Or is completely closing the valve a big no-no? The coals should still be burning after fully closing the valve, right?


----------



## dcecil (Jun 14, 2018)

You can choke it off entirely if you like but thats only when you have a good flame going and you want to cut it back.  You just kill the oxygen until you get back in range.  Not good to add wood with vent closed because it’s gonna just smolder and cause dirty smoke.  The white billowy stuff that just pours out of your stack.  Also keep in mind that the size of the wood that you put in.  It’s much easier to control less than to try and control more.  Big logs will get away from and cause that spike. Main thing is establish the bed of coals before meat goes on and apply wood as needed to keep the coal pile going.


----------



## BldEagle (Jun 14, 2018)

I have done that before, the only bad side effect that I've seen from it is that it can generate a lot of smoke. But it's not the nice clean smoke that I normally have running through the smoker, it seems thicker and sometimes darker. Maybe it is a big no-no, but I haven't seen any definitive repercussions.  Then again I don't do competitions or have the most refined tastes either.


----------



## Jonathan Carlson (Jun 14, 2018)

Alrighty thank you for both of your inputs. Looks like altogether that it is a big "no-no". Although it be drop my temp, smoldering and dirty smoke is all it causes. Dirty meat. No good. Appreciate the feedback! So rebuttal, what DO you do in this situation?


----------



## dcecil (Jun 14, 2018)

I went back and re read your first question.  If the temp spikes it is ok to shut vent.  Yes coals will continue to go as long as it does not take to long.  If it gets way out of control open cooking chamber and spritz meat and shut cooking chamber.  This will serve to purposes.   You can add moisture to meat and release some of the hot temp


----------



## Jonathan Carlson (Jun 14, 2018)

Copy that! Either way if this scenario happens this weekend. I will close the valve just once, to see what my smoker does. All part of the learning process. Side bar-- Albertsons has buy one get one free Fathers day sale on ribs today till Monday! Give you one guess on where I'm heading today after work :)


----------



## dcecil (Jun 14, 2018)

Grab em buddy, enjoy.


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 14, 2018)

I take out wood or open cc door. Or open fb will let out heat instead of all of it going to cc


----------



## radioguy (Jun 14, 2018)

I just shut intake down a good bit.  I try to avoid smoke.  Just remember you are cooking with wood, temps will swing and vary.

RG


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 14, 2018)

i can get mine pretty consistent at 250 on my stick burner. Mines stainless and insulated tho so that my make it easier to get away with it


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 14, 2018)

I would just open or crack the cooking compartment door till the temp gets to where you want it. Remember size of the fire dictates your temp.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 14, 2018)

dcecil said:


> I went back and re read your first question.  If the temp spikes it is ok to shut vent.  Yes coals will continue to go as long as it does not take to long.  If it gets way out of control open cooking chamber and spritz meat and shut cooking chamber.  This will serve to purposes.   You can add moisture to meat and release some of the hot temp


I agree with Doug. The easiest way to quickly drop the temp is to open the cooking chamber and do a little water or apple juice spray on your meat. The spiked temp with drop in just a few seconds really and then if the heat is way up in the firebox it will take time to reheat the cooking chamber and give the spike time to calm down. If you really feel like there is too much fuel in your firebox then you may have to repeat that process a couple of times over 30 minutes or so before you get enough burn off to get things back to a steady temp without drastic vent adjustment. I don't generally adjust my vent unless weather is the cause of the issue or if I am really close to the end of a cook and just need a bit more heat. I will give the chamber more oxygen to allow it to burn a bit hotter instead of throwing in more coals that wont be needed for as long as they would normally burn. But that's just how I roll.

George


----------



## Jonathan Carlson (Jun 14, 2018)

Ok why is pork spare ribs 4.36lbs worth $7.28 and pork loin back ribs are weighing in at 2.94lbs and cost more at$11.73?? I’m at Albertsons right now..


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 14, 2018)

Jonathan Carlson said:


> Ok why is pork spare ribs 4.36lbs worth $7.28 and pork loin back ribs are weighing in at 2.94lbs and cost more at$11.73?? I’m at Albertsons right now..


Odd, it's usually the other way around where spareribs are less. If you want them uniform then you have to trim them yourself in a St Louis style. The spareribs actually have more fat and are an overall tastier in my opinion cut. It's just that you have to do the trim yourself unless you buy them already trimmed St Louis style. Whatever is the least costly will come out just as good. Ribs of any style are awesome!

George

PS could be a better grade cut on the Baby Backs as well...


----------



## BKING! (Jun 14, 2018)

I’d honestly NOT choke the intakes at all and just let it ride. I’d rather have a temporary temp spike than affect smoke quality if even for a little bit. After the temp comes down just add smaller splits more frequently. I could add 1 large split per hour on my stickburner but choose to add smaller ones every 30 minutes. Temps are more stable and I get a better smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 15, 2018)

Yep exactly what was said above add smaller splits more often & start with a smaller fire.
But in most cases any temp between 225-300 will do just fine, so if you have a temporary spike then do as suggested & open the CC & let some heat out, or just let it ride. It will burn down in 10-20 minutes, just don't let it come down so far as to loose your coal bed.
Al


----------

